# New MSD coil.



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

I know this isint much but I thought I would share it anyways.
Yesturday I decided to go get an aftermarket coil, Ive used the same MSD coil in all of my datsun 510's and they always lasted so I decided to go with the same one for my Audi 90.
I had a plug wire crimping tool already so I was able to get the coil wire set up in about 2 min. The only thing that took time was removing the original coil mount and drilling the holes for the new one.
Like I said before Ive run the same coil before but unlike the other cars my Audi frickin loves it. I had never before felt a car change so much in a good way due to a coil, so the $50 (coil) and the hour of work was WELL worth it.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know if its just me either, but it seems that CIS loves extra spark... my car felt alot better with an MSD coil as well.


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (BSD)*

I was thinking the same thing (IE must be because its CIS). Now because it was such a noticable improvment I want to pick up an ignition box. Problem is thoe, I have a 5cyl so I have no clue if anyone makes a box for my car.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

From what I have heard and read, MSD doesn't have an ignition setup for 5cyl..








I heard Mallory Hyfire works..? *shrug*
I will ask my buddy, he knows a bit about the 5cyl.










_Modified by BSD at 3:57 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*

what msd coil is that one??


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

bubba, its a "MSD Blaster Coil".


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

thanks. i might go buy one of those


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Can you outline the wiring modifications that you had to carry out to run the coil? 
Thanks.


----------



## salamander1983 (Jul 20, 2006)

witch msd ignitions will work with a hall sender, mostly because i would love the launch rev limiter


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (salz2135)*

No prob, Ill just go over everything JIC.
Its really easy, like you can have a new MSD coil installed in like 10min easy








On your stock coil you have a Pos(+) & Neg(-) just like the MSD one. On mine there was 1 wire to the Pos(+) "RED" and 2 wires to the Neg(-) "BLUE & GREEN" once the MSD coil is mounted they will go on the same corresponding side.
The coil wire will need to be cut in order to attach the new female connector & boot (Comes with the new MSD coil) to mount to the new coil. After cutting the wire put on the new boot (A little soap in the wire helps a TON to get the boot on) then trim the insulation off the cut end of the wire (roughly about 1/2" to 3/4"). Fold the conductor wire back (On to the insulation) add the female connector then crimp it. Once you got the connector crimped, slide the boot over it and your done.
The coil should have instructions on the same process above.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
Is there a specific crimper that is needed?


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (salz2135)*

You can use a normal wire crimper IF it can do large gauge wire, MSD does have a specific crimping tool but Im not sure if you can buy them by themself.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

What's the coil model or part number. Did a search for MSD blaster and I didn't see one that was like your's.


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.msdignition.com/Pro....aspx


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

Much info needed. Thanx!


----------



## sandman126 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: New MSD coil. (johnnyGO)*

Great info. Thanks man!


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

No prob guys, glad the info helped.
BTW, BSD did you ever talk to your buddy about ignition boxes and if there was one for a 5cyl ?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: New MSD coil. (johnnyGO)*

Your car came with a bosch cylindrical style coil stock right? How come you didn't go with the msd blaster that's cylindrical and drop in? Is this one different? Better?
So it's more or less a simple direct swap sans mounting?
No ballast / tach adapter or anything? Tach not bouncy at all?


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: New MSD coil. (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_Your car came with a bosch cylindrical style coil stock right? How come you didn't go with the msd blaster that's cylindrical and drop in? Is this one different? Better?
So it's more or less a simple direct swap sans mounting?
No ballast / tach adapter or anything? Tach not bouncy at all?

Something to think about with the cylindrical MSD coils is the standard Blaster 2
http://www.msdignition.com/Pro....aspx
This coil needs to be mounted upright, or it will leak.
If your coil in the stock position mounts sideways, like on my Rabbit, you need the High Vibration version:
http://www.msdignition.com/Pro....aspx
I have used these on my 911 and GTI for several years, and they work well. The VW needed a ballast resistor, but the 911 was a drop in replacement.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: New MSD coil. (Tom A)*

so are there any advantages to going with the blaster ss that johnnygo went with versus the blaster 2 / high vibration? and wit hthe blaster ss, there's no need to use a ballast?
figure i need to make one more autozone purchase before i get that $20


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: New MSD coil. (ziddey)*

what perfect timing for this thread. I was JUST trying to figure out what coil I could get to help dress up my engine bay.


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: New MSD coil. (JonnyPhenomenon)*

^show off!








(looks good)


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

i upgraded to a coil out of a mid 80 BMW. what is the purpose of the ballest resisor?? should i be using one?


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: New MSD coil. (bubba_vw)*

That is a good question. I had always thought that they lowered the voltage to prevent damage to points ignitions, but after reading a few reports of people needing them on non-points A1 VWs, I contacted MSD to clarify. They said I needed it.


----------



## brandon0808 (Mar 19, 2009)

so this is really worth getting? 
what difference could you feel it make?
thanks


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

I went with the one I did because I had used them before on my 510's, so I decided to go with the one I had knowlage on already.


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: New MSD coil. (gtiguy1994)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy1994* »_^show off!








(looks good)

Ya i would to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but no one cares about a $300 caddy. lol


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: New MSD coil. (sam51032003)*

OK, ordered the blaster 2 regular with ballast. Let's hope there's some improvement


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: New MSD coil. (ziddey)*

UPS came today as I was wiring up my dpr test harness to run into my car.
I didn't want to chop up the stock wiring harness, so I used a m3 screw, washers, and nut to hook up the black wires to the ballast resistor. Didn't have a place to mount the resistor properly so it's just sitting there for now.
I got new bosch wires when I got the car. I didn't need to change the connector to use the msd. I didn't use the power top or whatever it's called. I did switch tot he msd boot for poop and giggles though.
It definitely made a difference. I won't say it's a race car now. Obviously it'd be naive to expect that. But it is indeed remarkably smoother. Then again, I am comparing to a 20 year old bosch oem unit with 90k miles on it.
Idle is way smoother now. And smelling the tailpipe, it smells just about completely neutral now. Heck yeah. I'm feeling so good about it I might take it in for smog tomorrow.
I got some new bosch coppers at whatever stock gap is. Not sure if it's 0.028 or 0.032. But either way, I might try widening the gap a bit and see how it handles it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









edit: Also, I vaguely recall reading somewhere that the + and - wires need to be switched for the msd? I didn't do this. don't recall seeing it in the instructions. So for what it's worth, the two black wires go to + right? And both behind the ballast? I've seen a lot of people with mk2s run without the ballast resistor. Any harm in these systems, with a dedicated ICM?


_Modified by ziddey at 1:50 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've been told that the regular Bosch electronic ignition coil puts out as much juice as the Blaster/Blaster2 coil? can anyone confirm that indeed you get a stronger spark? how much stronger?


----------



## sandman126 (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't really know, but my car definitley seem to run better once i switched to this coil. It could also be that my old coil was maybe worn out. Not sure but im happy with the results.


----------

